# En diuen de tots colors



## Twist-ful

Hola,

Algú em podria explicar la gramàtica de la part en negreta d'aquesta frase?

A l'Asil hi ha rumors que han agafat una altra nena. Diuen que l'ha agafada un matrimoni  de Vic, uns metges, diuen. L'estrany del cas és que aquest cop no han dit res a ningú, només que tornarà o no tornarà, tot depèn de com vagi tot, però és clar, les companyes i les minyones i criades que parlem amb elles,* en diuen de tots colors*: que si s'ha escapat, que si l'han agafada unis gitanos o gentota de mal viure, que si eren parents dels metges de Vic. 

No entenc a què es refereix el pronom 'en', i em pareix que no hi ha concordància amb els subjectes dels verbs.

Qualsevol aclaració em vindria molt bé, 

Gràcies.


----------



## Xavichum

Per començar, el pronom *en* es refereix a "*coses*":_

Les companyes i les minyones i criades que parlem amb elles, diuen *coses* de tots colors.
_
I per altra banda, *dir-ne de tots colors* és una frase feta característica de les cotorres, les dones grans que parrupegen, que difonen rumors o coses que no cal que te les creguis perquè poden ser veritat o mentida.

Per això el context següent de:

Que si s'ha escapat, que si l'han agafada unis gitanos o gentota de mal viure, que si eren parents dels metges de Vic.

Espero haver-te ajudat.


----------



## Twist-ful

Sí, m'has ajudat a entendre la frase, gràcies, però no entenc el subjecte del verb, a qui es refereix? No seria millor en la primera persona plura (deiem)? És que posa "i les companyes i les minyones i criades que parl*em* amb elles, en diuen de tots colors: ...


----------



## Lurrezko

És que aquest *que parlem amb elles* no té cap sentit gramatical, sembla una errata. Ens pots dir d'on has tret el text?

Salut


----------



## Xavichum

No te perquè ser un error, son les companyes i les criades amb les que parlem, que totes les dones amb les que parlem, en diuen de tots colors.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xavichum said:


> No te perquè ser un error, son les companyes i les criades amb les que parlem, que totes les dones amb les que parlem, en diuen de tots colors.



Exactament: les criades* amb qui* parlem, no les criades _que parlem amb elles_, una construcció errònia. Més aviat m'inclino a pensar que l'original diu _les criades que parle*n* amb elles_ (entenent per *elles* un subjecte del que s'ha parlat en el context, potser unes altres nenes).

Salut


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Tens raó, Lurrezko, que normativament parlant no sembla correcta, aquesta construcció, però diria que és volgut. No conec el text i potser sí que a l'original hi diu una altra cosa (tots ens hem equivocat a l'hora de copiar un text), però si és el que diu, "parlem", diria que vol reproduir el llenguatge oral. Tot el fragment té un ritme oral i aquesta construcció "les minyones i criades que parlem amb elles diuen..." és oral. El pronom "que" és el pronom relatiu oral, l'únic, m'atreviria a dir. A parer meu, és més correcte (o genuí, vaja) això que el calc "les minyones i criades amb les que parlem", que és una construcció castellana.

Twist-ful, estic d'acord que el subjecte de "diuen" és "les companyes i les minyones i criades". "Que parlem amb elles" té el sentit que t'explicaven, és una relativa, una cosa com "the maids we talk with say...". Però, això, que per a mi reprodueix el llenguatge oral.

Salut!


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, Betulina, potser tens raó. Jo esperaria *amb qui parlem*, com dic, però és cert que tot el text té un ritme molt oral i aquests anacoluts són freqüents. Esperem que Twist-ful ens ho confirmi.

Salut


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola, el text original és una novel.la d'Emili Teixidor, escrita en  català, 'Els convidats' i és cert que molts fragments tenen un aire  col.loquial. A més, he trobat unes frases més que em pareixen molt  col.loquials i que m'agairia que m'ajudessiu a entendre. He posat en  negreta la part que em causa problemas. Gràcies a la bestreta!

[Nota de moderació: les preguntes s'han desplaçat cada una a un fil nou, ja que tractaven de temes diferents del d'aquest.]


----------

